# Postmates cancelled my PEX card



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Happen to anyone else?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Why would they do that


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> Happen to anyone else?


POST # 1/Yarddude11: ....I ...H A T E 
when that happens!

Bison: "Generally" Cheery Fellow.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Why would they do that


They said I have not used it in awhile??? Yesterday too long for you?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

What


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

whats a PEX ?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> whats a PEX ?


It the postmates credit card you use for postmates food purchase


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> It the postmates credit card you use for postmates food purchase


Thanks !


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What


I really dont know what their problem is.


----------

